# Slide Downhill 2012



## gibb3n (22. Juli 2011)

Also ein paar haben die Bilder des Slide DH 2012 schon gesehen. Bisher einfach nur pornolös.




Wäre natürlich super von Radon selbst mehr Informationen zu bekommen, aber ich denke die gibts offiziell erst beim richtigen Launch.
Deshalb, vielleicht ist jemand auf der messe in München und kann was in Erfahrungen bringen zu den Ausführungen, Ausstattungen evt. sogar Preise?
greetz


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Juli 2011)

Die Bremsscheiben sind arg schön... warum baut solche Fehlstanzungen an so ein Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibb3n (22. Juli 2011)

Nach dem Thread "Design mal anders..." muss man doch jetzt das schlichte schwarz und diese geilen Felgen loben! Ich denke, dass ist nicht auslieferungzustand. Lenker passt farblich auch nich so ganz.


----------



## ben1982 (23. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

war gerade auf der Bike Expo in München. Da haben sie alle neuen Radons dabei. Auch das Downhill. Echt scharfe Bikes. Da sehen die jetztigen mächtig alt gegen aus. Farben teilweise aber gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber endlich mal nicht immer schwarz/weiß.

Gruß


----------



## gibb3n (24. Juli 2011)

Hey, hast du eventuell noch paar mehr Details  ? Was gabs denn für Farben? Was von der Ausstattung erkannt?


----------



## Mithras (24. Juli 2011)

Radon hat schon einige Bilder der 2012 er Modelle und Desings auf der HP:

Link


----------



## gibb3n (28. Juli 2011)

Aber keine vom Serien DH ?!?! Der Preis und die Ausstattung würde mich echt interessieren, und auch obs eine 180mm Variante gibt. Kann hier kein Radon Mensch mal ein Kommentar abgeben


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Juli 2011)

Das Slide DH wird ab ca. Mitte/Ende August erhÃ¤ltlich sein, 2.499 â¬ kosten und vorher bieten wir das Teil auch noch als Rahmenset an fÃ¼r 1.299 â¬.

Hier ein paar Ausstattungsfacts zum Komplettrad:

Federgabel: Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2
DÃ¤mpfer:    Rock Shox Vivid Coil 
Schaltung:   SRAM X9
Anbauteile:  Truvativ
Chainguide:  SRAM XO
Bremsen:    AVID Code
Reifen:        Schwalbe Muddy Mary
Laufradsatz: SUN Ringle ADD Expert

Das ist das GrÃ¶bste, Bilder folgen dann fix...

RADON Team


----------



## Mithras (28. Juli 2011)

Habt ihr auch mal wieder was alà Swoop geplant? Sprich nen leichten Freerider?


----------



## ofi (28. Juli 2011)

gibb3n schrieb:


> Also ein paar haben die Bilder des Slide DH 2012 schon gesehen. Bisher einfach nur pornolös.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Weiss jemand welche Felgen das sind?


----------



## Mithras (29. Juli 2011)

müssten Crank Bothers Iodine sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (29. Juli 2011)

Also wenn ich an den Verlauf der Slide VerfÃ¼gbarkeiten dieses Jahr denke bleibt fÃ¼r mich spannend, ob der Termin gehalten wird. Des weiteren kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass ihr fÃ¼r 2500â¬ die Komponenten an dem Rad finden werdet.


----------



## Mithras (29. Juli 2011)

*Denk ich auch, der Iodine LRS kostet allein um die 800â¬  .. dazu noch die Boxxer, der Vivid.. die Avid Elixir R ? CR?.. da kommt schon mÃ¤chtig was zusammen . 
*


----------



## kevinphillip (29. Juli 2011)

Wer lesen kann............usw,laufradsatz sunn ringle,bremse code wahrscheinlich die r...dann paßt das schon. Mit 2500


----------



## gibb3n (29. Juli 2011)

Totem und dhx4 wäre doch auch eine Alternative. Oder eben die fox van, auf jeden Fall machbar fuer 2,5. Aber naja ich bin gespannt wie es am ende rauskommt.


----------



## KonaMooseman (29. Juli 2011)

Seit wann verbaut man denn einen Iodine LRS am Downhiller?
Handelt sich sicherlich um dem Opium, aber dass auch der nicht verbaut wird hat Radon ja schon geklärt...


----------



## Mithras (29. Juli 2011)

mea culpa, hast Recht, Iodine maht keinen Sinn, wird der Opium DH sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koellefornia (15. August 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das Slide DH wird ab ca. Mitte/Ende August erhältlich sein, 2.499  kosten und vorher bieten wir das Teil auch noch als Rahmenset an für 1.299 .
> 
> Hier ein paar Ausstattungsfacts zum Komplettrad:
> 
> ...



Hallo ... und gibt's schon Neuigkeiten zu vermelden?
Greets K


----------



## .floe. (19. August 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist in dieser Galerie ein Slide DH zu sehen:

http://freerider-lb.jimdo.com/mirkos-photogallery/

Da schiebts einer den Berg hoch, ist leider zum größten Teil von Büschen verdeckt...aber ich denke, dass es ein aktuelles Slide DH ist.


----------



## koellefornia (19. August 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist in dieser Galerie ein Slide DH zu sehen:
> 
> http://freerider-lb.jimdo.com/mirkos-photogallery/
> 
> Da schiebts einer den Berg hoch, ist leider zum größten Teil von Büschen verdeckt...aber ich denke, dass es ein aktuelles Slide DH ist.



Da scheinst du recht zu haben ... vor ein paar Monaten stand bei HS in Bonn ein ähnliches in Team Lackierung ... aber ich denke das war noch ein Vorserienmodell aus der Testphase.


----------



## koellefornia (30. August 2011)

koellefornia schrieb:


> Hallo ... und gibt's schon Neuigkeiten zu vermelden?
> Greets K




August 2012, oder?


----------



## Eisbein (31. August 2011)

Im Laden in Bonn steht ein aufgebautes Silde DH! Mit dem Crankbrothers LRS!

Schaut recht lecker aus der haufen. Aber es waren komischer weise nur Freeride marys in 2.5 verbaut. Also wohl doch eher ein DH lite...


----------



## campariseven (28. Oktober 2011)

Gibts schon Fotos?


----------



## Mithras (28. Oktober 2011)

lt FB soll man es sogar schon bestellen können, allerdings is weder bei Radon noch bei H&S was .. evtl ham se sich verschrieben ..


Aber es gibt ein Hammer Video: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfMQdFGTKAs"]Danny Hart - Champery - 2011 UCI Downhill World Championship      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Obwohl Danny Hart wohl sonst für Giant fährt ...


----------



## Radon-Bonn (28. Oktober 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> lt FB soll man es sogar schon bestellen können, allerdings is weder bei Radon noch bei H&S was .. evtl ham se sich verschrieben ..
> 
> 
> Aber es gibt ein Hammer Video: Danny Hart - Champery - 2011 UCI Downhill World Championship      - YouTube
> ...



Hi die Bikes sind schon fertig und kommen nächste Woche.


----------



## psycho82 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hab das DH am Samstag bei HS gesehen - Einmal mit Crankbrother LRS und einmal wohl Serie
Hab leider keine Fotos.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Mithras (31. Oktober 2011)

das mitm Crankbrothers LRS kann man auch oben im Thread bewundern, das Serie allerdings noch nicht. Aber es soll ja in der nächsten Zeit bei H&S auf der Seite zu sehen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxFranck (17. Dezember 2011)

MOin,

war auf der Eurobike und ha das Teil dort gesehen und gefahren.
Ausstattungsmäßig gut bis Top.
Parts: Vivid dämpfer 203mm, X0 schaltung und kettenführung, gabel boxxer team, bremsen codes 203mm, bereifung muddy murry

genauere deitails hab ich net mehr in erinnerung, was ich aber sonst noch sagn kann:
es ist gelung und macht bestimmt mega spaß wenn man es richtig einstellt.
Schätze wird sich wohl besonders gut auf steinfelder und so fahren ... springen kp war der dämpfer auf der messe kacke eingestellt
hoff ihr könnt damit was anfangen ...
LG


----------



## psycho82 (17. Dezember 2011)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-Downhill_id_19063_.htm

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Eisbein (18. Dezember 2011)

64° lenkwinkel am DH
ick glob 'it hackt...


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. Dezember 2011)

was daran verkehrt?


----------



## Eisbein (19. Dezember 2011)

zu steil?! wenn ich überlege das normale enduros mit 160mm federweg schon 65° haben.


----------



## HC-Maxi (19. Dezember 2011)

64° zu steil?! Wo genau willst du damit runterfahren? Senkrechte Felswände??

"Normale" Enduro mit 65° kenn ich nicht, allerdings 66° ist da schon ziemlich Standard und das passt auch so. Enduro soll ja gut runterrollen 

Am DHler hätt ich noch nie das Bedürfnis gehabt unter 64° zu gehen. Hab mal 63° versucht, war allerdings nicht so toll. Bin jetzt wieder auf 64°. Von daher:


----------



## psycho82 (19. Dezember 2011)

63 - 64 Grad ist aber ein ziemlicher Standartwert bei DH-Bikes

Moorwood Makulu = 64
YT Tues 2.0 = 63,5
YT Tues = 63
Ghost DH = 64
ProPain Rage = 63,8 
Canyon Torque Speedzone = 64/65
Lappierre DH 720 = 64/63
Norco Aurum = 63,5
Votec DH = 64
.
.
.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## HC-Maxi (19. Dezember 2011)

Da hast du ganz recht! 64° ist sicher Standard bei DH Bikes. Berechtigt! Aber alles darunter ist - mMn - für den Otto-Normal-Biker nicht nötig.

Vor allem sind die Maße die auf nem Geoblatt stehen immer relativ zu dem Rad, das dann am Trail steht. ;-)
Da stellt es einem manchmal die Zehennägel auf, wenn man sowas am CAD nachmisst. Dann kommt noch der unberücksichtigte Offset der Gabel dazu und der Sag... also effektiv am Trail gibts sowieso komplett andere Winkel als am Datenblatt.

Aber ich wollte mit meinem Post eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich die 64° am Radon sehr passend finde.


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. Dezember 2011)

Find auch ok. Bin mal auf nem mondracker summum gesessen. Der kollege hatte 62,5 das war perverse. aber so wie der in wildbad nun
er ballert... pervers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nilme96 (31. Dezember 2011)

ich stand in Bonn im Laden vor es ist ein TRAUm *_* nur die beste ausstatung für den Preis normal ausgestattet wie es dort steht 2499


----------



## Mr.Nox (18. Januar 2012)

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer? Der Rahmen interessiert mich sehr. Wäre ein nettes Detail, welches ich gern wissen würde.
LG


----------



## Hifialex (25. Januar 2012)

Gewicht (inkl. Dämpfer): 5,3 kg

Gewicht Dämpfer: 387g (241mm x 76.2mm)

= 4913g der Rahmen

Aaaabbber ..Warum wird das Komplettrad mit nem Rock Shox VIVID COIL R2C verkauft und der einzelne Rahmen mit einem FOX Van RC?


----------



## lupaxy (21. Mai 2012)

hi,

stehe vor der entscheidung mir das radon slide 2012 zu holen, die parts sind ja schon top, aber ich weiss noch nicht viel über den vivid...?!
kann mir jemand sagen wie der rahmen sich so fährt?
das einzige bike, was ihm preis/leistungsmäßig was bieten kann ist young talent 2.0...(nur da sind die wartezeiten so lange..-.-)

PS: ich bin auch stark am schwanken wegen der größe...warum gibt es das radon nur in "L"?
ich bin "nur" 1,80m groß und fahre sonst M...ist das radon da einfach zu groß für mich und fällt deshalb schon raus?


----------



## dirtydevil1 (6. August 2012)

Gibt es das slide dh 2012 denn gar nicht mehr? Es ist ja für 2013 kein neues Modell vorgesehen aber warum kann man das 2012er dann nicht mehr kaufen? 

Hat jemand ein gebrauchtes abzugeben?


----------



## IDFA (29. September 2012)

Sagt mal weiß jemand von euch wie viel es wiegt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Nox (30. September 2012)

schau mal ca. 3 posts über dir.


----------



## Demo_World (2. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand Deatilfotos der Maschine?


----------



## D1s1re (9. Oktober 2012)

Hoi zusammen, 
wir (Radon Servicepartner) haben noch ein Radon Slide DH bei uns stehen.
Das Rad wurde nur auf der StraÃe bewegt ("Probefahrt") also kein Park oder sonstiges.
Auf gut deutsch: Das Ding ist NEU.
Montiert wurden inzwischen ein Satz Plattformpedale, Csixx Kettenstrebenschutz und ne hÃ¤rtere Feder (500 lb).
Das Bike inkl. Pedale, Kettenstrebenschutz und orginal Feder wÃ¼rden wir fÃ¼r 2450,- â¬ abgeben.
Bei Interesse wendet euch einfach an:

Hegau Bike & Coffee Shop
Hilzingerstr. 14
78244 Gottmadingen
Tel: 07731 5919565
Fax: 07731 5919566
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.hegau-bike-coffee.de

Das Bike kann zu unseren Ãffnungszeiten besichtigt werden.

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe
Bernd


----------



## Lewwerworschd (13. Oktober 2012)

dirtydevil1 schrieb:


> Gibt es das slide dh 2012 denn gar nicht mehr? Es ist ja für 2013 kein neues Modell vorgesehen aber warum kann man das 2012er dann nicht mehr kaufen?



Und und, wie siehts denn aus, kommt nochmal was von euch in Sachen DH für 2013?! Wäre sehr interesiert


----------



## D1s1re (14. Oktober 2012)

Letzter Stand von Radon Bikes: NEIN, 2013 gibt es kein neues Bike. Es ist erst auf 2014 wieder eins geplant.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Oktober 2012)

Kann man das aktuelle denn noch kaufen?


----------



## D1s1re (15. Oktober 2012)

Radon selber bietet nur noch den Rahmen an.
Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, haben wir als Servicepartner noch ein Slide DH bei uns stehen. Siehe einfach weiter oben.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Oktober 2012)

Das Slide DH aus 2012 ist tatsächlich schon ausverkauft, da dieses Bike aufgrund des Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses weg gegangen ist wie warme Semmeln. Wann die Neuauflage kommen wird, steht momentan noch nicht fest. Wir halten Euch aber auf dem Laufenden! 
Wer also noch ein Slide DH braucht, sollte mal beim Servicepartner vorbeischauen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Oktober 2012)

Dann hoff ich mal das es Anfang des Jahres noch irgendwo eins gibt... Nicht das ich zur Konkurrenz gehen muss...


----------



## Icetiger212 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab bis jetzt noch ni n Slide Dh gesehen! Kannst dir ja auch n Astro bzw Acefactory Rahmen kaufen. Ist das selbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Oktober 2012)

Toll, auf der Radon Seite gibts auch kein DH mehr zu sehen. Nur noch das Swoop. Dann muss ich mich wohl doch bei anderen MArken zwecks DH Bike umsehen .


----------



## Lewwerworschd (3. November 2012)

Ich glaube da musste auf YT zurückgreifen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. November 2012)

Ja schade. Muss ich wohl mal schauen.


----------



## RobG301 (5. November 2012)

Da musste wohl warten bis Mitte des Jahres oder zu nem Konkurrenzprodukt greifen!


----------



## dirtydevil1 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand von euch das Problem mit der bescheidenen Zugverlegung gelöst? Bei mir war der Bremsschlauch und der Schaltzug von der Gabel bei einem Sturz abgeklemmt. 
Ich dachte evtl. unter dem Unterrohr verlegen und anschließend wieder hoch ziehen aber das wahre ist das auch nicht.


----------

